# Addicted!



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

After last weekend I am seriously addicted. Not purely the competing, more so the getting to see different breeds and who does well, the chatting to lovely helpful people.
It's such a shame there are no more gccf shows I can get to while he's still a kitten. I'm probably going to a TICA in March but the next GCCF isn't till July, and that's assuming I don't have my baby early! That will really scupper things ha ha.
I wish there were more shows in my area


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

which show you planning on doing in july?

we are going to do bingley again i think.. we enjoyed it last year..
down side is that its an exemption show.. but we still enjoyed it.. it was only small..about 40 entries..and it is held in a big tent.. there was plenty to do during judging as its an agricultural show as well...

ond our selkirk girl won EVERYTHING in that as well..... but it was only her second show and she was just a bundle of fluff then..


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'd recognise your girl anywhere now, beautiful!
Humb and Lincs which is being held at Newark. That's the one I'm thinking of. He'll only be 11 months though so not likely to do well against the big boys but we'll see. Just loved the day out at weekend.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> which show you planning on doing in july?
> 
> we are going to do bingley again i think.. we enjoyed it last year..
> down side is that its an exemption show.. but we still enjoyed it.. it was only small..about 40 entries..and it is held in a big tent.. there was plenty to do during judging as its an agricultural show as well...
> ...


When is Bingley?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> When is Bingley?


Ah I found it, under Airdale - week after Humb so will have to be one or the other


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Do the one where you can get certificates. Better option all round.

You could always do one near Oxford though... Just saying. I think I need a cuddle of your boy! How about any down brum direction?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

He is a cuddle monster, he loved his cuddle with Chinablue on Sat. It's a bit far at moment I think. I did look at that today.

The Humb/Lincs in July is good as it's 2 club shows in one


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

That was the first one i ever went to. It's a nice show.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we not doing the humb/lincs as we are at the ragdoll show the week before..
plus we got 7 trophys to return to bingley..

humb/lincs for you could be worth doing.. if you can afford to do both then do them.. as your restricted to distance then doing both will be worthwhile


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Assuming I am still with bump, I think that will be my next GCCF which is so long to wait.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

have you thought about either the lancashire which is in wigan or the preson/blackpool which is in preston,, just a thought.. 
its about 2hrs to the preston/blackpool for us.. which is really the max we will travel with cats.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

There is the North West Cat Club Show in September - which is now held in Leigh, Lancs I think - or how about the Cumberland Cat Club Show?

Could you do the Semi Longhair Cat Club Show in March, at Birmingham or is that a little far? 

Late May there is the Midland Counties in Wolverhampton but I wouldn't have thought you would feel that going too far then!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Birmingham a little far really and won't be able to do anything after July as I'm due August and may well be early. Mid July is latest really so will prob stick to Humb and just have a fun day out at the TICA in March.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

would love to show troy as i think he would do well, but one i dont drive and it would take half a day to get to these places two troy and torre are fife registered not gccf so wouldnt know where to go from here and three there really isnt many fife shows around


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Lancs is worth a go and is still open for entries, where in Yorkshire are you? Can't be any further from you than Nottingham? And is 2 weeks before the TICA one so you are OK with the 13 day rule.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'm in East Yorkshire, right near the East Coast. It took 1hr 30 to get to Notts.
Nearly 2 hrs to Leigh, 2 hrs 20 to Birmingham

Will have a little think.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Lancs is in Wigan? How is that for you?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

or wigan is in lancs lol


----------

